# gcrm



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi all,
Does anyone know of a good hotel in Glasgow? I will be heading over for treatment at GCRM and am not sure where is good to stay.
Any advice welcome   
Thanks,
Bump


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hiya 
we had treatment in gcrm i think it was the travelodge we stayed in,if u google hotels in brahead u will see
best wishes for ure treatment


----------

